# Burlap stapling pliers 4 frost protection



## SGL Pete (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I usually protect clients shrubs by erecting wooden stakes around the perimeter of a hedge and then stapling burlap around and over the top of the hedges, which works fine if the hedge row is a perfect rectangle. Often it is not and I was wondering if anyone has experience with using a plier type stapler (such as the ones florists use to staple paper around a bouquet of flowers) to secure burlap at the odd angle; and what type of staple works best: the standard or undulated?
--Pete


----------

